# 旅馆/宾馆/酒店/饭店



## anialuo

Hi,

could anyone tell me what is the difference between these words: 旅馆，宾馆，酒店，饭店. 
They all mean 'hotel', but I heard there's a slight difference in meaning...


----------



## Jerry Chan

Yes, they all mean hotel.
饭店 is special. It's a hotel in Taiwan, but a restaurant in mainland China or Hong Kong.
I think 旅馆 and 宾馆 generally refer smaller hotel or "guest house".
I don't know if their naming should follow certain laws or not in mainland China.


----------



## Ghabi

饭店 is also "hotel" in mainland... 宾馆 is not necessarily small, at least not in mainland (don't forget the famous 友谊宾馆)


----------



## w84u

In mainland, 宾馆/酒店/饭店 are interchangeably used, meaning 'hotels' (especially star-rated hotels). 旅馆 usually refers to small, or ordinary hotels (e.g. 'motel' is translated as 汽车旅馆). A restaurant is mainly called 餐馆（sometimes 饭店）.


----------



## Staarkali

I used to work in that industry a couple of years ago, we were always talking about 四五星级大*酒店* or simply of 4/5星*酒店*, never of the others (although they have the same meaning).


----------



## BODYholic

anialuo said:


> Hi,
> 
> could anyone tell me what is the difference between these words: 旅馆，宾馆，酒店，饭店.
> They all mean 'hotel', but I heard there's a slight difference in meaning...



In Singapore, hotels are commonly known as 酒店 in Chinese. I believe 饭店 is also used in Taiwan.


----------



## Jerry Chan

Ghabi said:


> 饭店 is also "hotel" in mainland... 宾馆 is not necessarily small, at least not in mainland (don't forget the famous 友谊宾馆)



Yes, indeed. Particularly the top-notch 白天鵝賓館
But I have a feeling that nowadays people tend to think more highly of 酒店 than 賓館. Most new, high-end hotels are now named 酒店 or 大酒店, but not賓館 anymore. (This is what I observed in South Chan. Now sure about the Northern part)


----------



## Jianfeng

酒店 and 饭店 mean the same, same facilities, same scale. Everything is same.
宾馆 is smaller, in most case means three star hotel.
旅馆 is the smallest, worse than three star hotel.


----------



## clarehh

Jianfeng said:


> 酒店 and 饭店 mean the same, same facilities, same scale. Everything is same.
> 宾馆 is smaller, in most case means three star hotel.
> 旅馆 is the smallest, worse than three star hotel.


 
Mostly I agree with you, but I think 饭店 is usually referred as restaurant, which don't offer accommodation or lodging to guests. 
It should be equalled to 餐馆儿 in north of china


----------



## BODYholic

clarehh said:


> Mostly I agree with you, but I think 饭店 is usually referred as restaurant, which don't offer accommodation or lodging to guests.
> It should be equalled to 餐馆儿 in north of china



I think that's only applicable in China. 饭店, as well as 旅店, is commonly refer to as hotel in Taiwan. On the same note, 酒店, what is know as hotel in Singapore, is not a place that serves only wine and liquor. 

http://hotel.priceline.com.hk/retai...&country_code=TW&city_id=2000038818&hotel_id=
Or you may go to any Taiwan hotel reservation site to take a look.


----------



## Jerry Chan

Apparently 飯店 can refer to both things in mainland China.
Just recently I had very delicious Hunan dishes at 毛家飯店 (Mao's Restaurant) in Shenzhen. 
But there're also very famous hotels such as 和平飯店 or 建國飯店. It seems to me that quite a few of these hotels are historic/heritage ones. I think most new hotels avoid using 飯店, partly because they don't want to cause confusion (unless they're targeting Taiwanese tourists).


----------



## wyq614

旅馆，宾馆，generally only offers acommodation service, no dining service
酒店，offers dining service, but some "酒店" also offer acommodation service, they are often called "大酒店”
饭店，offers dining service, but some "饭店" also offer acommodation service, they are often called "大饭店”

“饭店”sounds smaller than “酒店”，at least in Chinese mainland you seldom see a “饭店”that can only contain 10 persons eating at the same time call itself “酒店”

you can't really have a dinner in a “旅店”or “宾馆”, you can have your three meals in a “大酒店”or “大饭店”where you can sleep for a night. 

I don't think “酒店”and“饭店” should be translated as HOTEL because you can't really sleep in a “酒店”, you can just have your meal there.

For example, hotels like Hilton, Shangri-La in China is called “大饭店” because it is more splendid than a “宾馆” and it can offer three meals if you like to eat there while a “宾馆”usually not.


----------



## Jianfeng

clarehh said:


> Mostly I agree with you, but I think 饭店 is usually referred as restaurant, which don't offer accommodation or lodging to guests.
> It should be equalled to 餐馆儿 in north of china


 
Actually 饭店 means big hotel while 饭馆 means restaurant, same as 餐馆：）


----------



## Sono Andrea

Guys in China they don't necessarily mean the different thing. All of them could be Hotels. I suppose we don't distinguish these words in China Mainland


----------



## anialuo

谢谢各位!  我大概明白了


----------



## Tsingtao

旅馆 is more like a motel, usually it is a pretty simple place, nothing fancy.

宾馆 is an old fasion way to say Hotel

酒店 is more like a morden hotel, which includes a couple of nice restaurants and lounge bars or sometimes they might have buffet or cigar room, even a night club and a bowling place, it is more comprehensive.

饭店 means Restaurant.


----------



## 矛矛盾盾

饭店是卖饭的。 酒店是卖酒的。
"酒"字不清真， 回教徒不能去。
"宾馆" 适合用于正式场面。"做工，谈生意"。
"旅馆" 适合用于旅行所用。"去玩玩"
"饭店"比较适合所有的场面， 不犯戒。


----------



## SuperXW

矛矛盾盾 said:


> 饭店是卖饭的。 酒店是卖酒的。
> "酒"字不清真， 回教徒不能去。
> "宾馆" 适合用于正式场面。"做工，谈生意"。
> "旅馆" 适合用于旅行所用。"去玩玩"
> "饭店"比较适合所有的场面， 不犯戒。


这是回教徒角度的解释吗？一般不会这样按字面理解。


----------



## Jonny W.

I personally think these vocabularies have the same meaning.

However,
The name, 酒店, seems more common in Hong Kong.


----------



## rspcaf

They all can mean the same thing – the hotel. But 旅馆 is usually much smaller and cheaper, while 饭店 refers more to a restaurant in Mainland China. So when your secretary is booking a hotel in Beijing or Shanghai for your business trip, usually you won't ask him/her to "find me a 旅馆 or a 饭店 near somewhere". Just use 酒店 or 宾馆。


----------

